# Full HD oder HD Ready for PS3



## CrashStyle (4. August 2008)

Suche einen Fernsehr zur PS3, was für ein könnt ihr da empfehlen? Full oder HD Ready auf was muss ich noch achten? P.s. Die PS3 muss ich mir noch kaufen!

mfg chris aka CrashStyle


----------



## Micha-Stylez (4. August 2008)

Also wenn schon dann auch einen Full HD mit 1920x1080 Pixel sprich 1080p (FullHD) !
Ich selber hab meinen PC im Wohnzimmer an einem Full HD LCD TV mit 37" und das macht einfach nur Spaß darauf NFS PS zu zocken ! 
Worauf du unbedingt achten solltest ist die Auflösung solltest du dir doch nur einen HD Ready Tv holen , da die meisten nur 1360x768 PIxel oder kleiner haben !
Ich rate dir auf jeden Fall einen FULL HD zu kaufen , die Mehrkosten lohnen sich !
Wieviel Geld möchtest du denn ausgeben ?
Empfehlen würd ich dir den HIER !

Mfg Micha


----------



## CrashStyle (4. August 2008)

Würde einen Samsung vorziehen! da ich schon Monitor von den hatte und sehr zufrieden bin! Und PC anschlus muss er haben.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. August 2008)

Den ich dir empfohlen hab , ist ein Samsung , da ich von den LCD Tv´s auch mehr als begeistert bin ! Bei dem Gerät haste alles was du brauchst ! Pc kannste auch an den HDMi Port anschliessen , entweder per DVI-HDMI Kabel oder per HDMI Adapter an der Graka , vorausgesetzt du hast eine Grafikkarte mit DVI anschluss , aber das ist ja schon so gut wie Standart heut zu Tage ! 
Wie gesagt der LCD ist schon richtig gut , und für den Preis völlig okay


----------



## CrashStyle (5. August 2008)

gibt jetzt doch bald wieder die 80GB PS3?

Amazon.de: PlayStation 3 Konsole 80 GB: Games


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. August 2008)

Sieht ganz so aus


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (5. August 2008)

Micha-Stylez hat recht


*FULL HD*


----------



## CrashStyle (5. August 2008)

was sagt ihr zu dem? Amazon.de: Samsung LE 40 M 86 BDX 40 Zoll / 102 cm 16:9 "Full-HD" LCD-Fernseher mit integriertem DVB-T Tuner schwarz: Samsung: Elektronik


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. August 2008)

Jap der ist auch okay , aber wenn du dir ein noch größeren holen willst dann musst du schon zu einem Plasma greifen , da die LCD´s über 107 ziemlich schleierhaft werden , sprich die Bildqualität nimmt wieder ab !

Aber den würd ich kaufen für das Geld  Sogar mit drehbarem Fuß


----------



## CrashStyle (6. August 2008)

Okay danke erstmal! Wer noch Vorschläge hat her mit!


----------



## CrashStyle (8. August 2008)

push.-


----------



## CrashStyle (9. August 2008)

*push*


----------



## TBDQ2 (9. August 2008)

Hi

Also ich hab nen 32" ohne Full HD also nur HD Ready,und hab daran auch ne PS3 angeschlossen und in meinen augen sieht das bild schon Hammer aus.

Aber als ich mir damals den Fernseher gehollt hab war Full HD noch unbezahlbar,aber mittlerweile gehen die Preise ja eigentlich also ich würde auch sagen Full HD.

MFG

TBDQ2


----------

